# Please advise



## nevrsummr (Mar 17, 2017)

So, info first then questions. 

I made some wet brine bacon. The recipe is calculated based on how much water you use, not weight of meat. So I mixed everything up and added to 5 gal buckets, sealed lids and refrigerated for 18 days shakin bacon daily. 

After 18 days I rinsed and drained, washed buckets and began cold soaking in fresh water for 1 hour to 1.5 hours at a time then changing water. I did this 4 times for about 5 hours total while refrigerating in between. Fry test was good.

Then I laid all the bacon on racks in the refrigerator for 12 hours drying with paper towels at begining and end. 

Next I loaded smoker with bacon and began cold smoke with ampts.  2x 8 hour smokes with applewood.  

Here is where my questions come in. 

In the smoker the bacon was very watery and moist. Dripping even. Temp was about 60 dg.  I feel like this hindered the appearance and the smoke absorption.  

When I pulled it there where smoky puddles where top pieces dripped onto lower pieces. Appearance was poor.  But smoky flavor was strong and the end product is tasty. 

What if anything can I do different next time to prevent the moisture? 

I also had the same problem while cold smoking fresh linked Italian sausage. Casing was too moist to really absorb smoke. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't think you dried it long enough.

I dry mine for 4 days on a drying rack in the fridge.

Then cold smoke it for 10-12 hours.

Then back on the drying rack in the fridge for another 4 days.

Then freeze for 2-3 hours & slice on a slicer.

Al


----------



## nevrsummr (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks Al. I will have to try that next time. I did let it sit 2 more days in fridge after the smoke. I guess I will just have to learn more patience. 

What about the sausage?


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 17, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think you dried it long enough.
> 
> I dry mine for 4 days on a drying rack in the fridge.
> 
> ...


Al,

How do you manage to cold smoke down in Sebring?

Do you have some special rig so the smoker stays cool enough or do you limit your cold smoking to the winter months? That is if you ever see real winter temps down there.

Here in the NE Florida area winter skipped us except for just a few days.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2017)

A good Pellicle is a necessity. Refer time is good but hanging in front of a Fan is fast and more effective...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2017)

nevrsummr said:


> Thanks Al. I will have to try that next time. I did let it sit 2 more days in fridge after the smoke. I guess I will just have to learn more patience.
> 
> What about the sausage?


If your sausage is FRESH without any cure in it, it shouldn't be cold smoked. You need to hot smoke it.

Al


JohnH12 said:


> Al,
> 
> How do you manage to cold smoke down in Sebring?
> 
> ...


I do my cold smoking in the winter, and sometimes I have to add a couple of pans of ice or frozen water bottles to the smoker to keep it cool.

I also do it in my Lang real early in the morning. The heavy steel gets cold at night & takes a long time to warm up.

But your right, we really haven't had any kind of winter this year. With bacon you can let the smoker get a little warmer & it will still be OK.

But with cheese & lox, if it gets above 70 or 80 in the smoker it's not good.

I've only made 1 batch of lox & cheese this year because it's been so warm down here.

Al


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 18, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> If your sausage is FRESH without any cure in it, it shouldn't be cold smoked. You need to hot smoke it.
> 
> Al
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.

Of course we're probably gonna get beat up whining about a winter that's been too warm during the big freeze that's going on up north now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2017)

JohnH12 said:


> Thanks Al.
> 
> Of course we're probably gonna get beat up whining about a winter that's been too warm during the big freeze that's going on up north now.


No kidding I feel sorry for those guys up north.

I just hope this crazy weather doesn't lead us into a bunch of hurricanes this summer.

Al


----------

